# Ginger?



## tmc (Aug 31, 2002)

Hello all, I am a fellow gerd sufferer. I read that ginger is one of the best natural remedies for gerd and stomach related maladies and that drinking ginger tea can help alleviate the discomfort of gerd and it is also a very good natural digestive aid. The wierd thing is that some people told me that ginger causes a burning sensation. How could this be good for gerd if it burns? I thought I'd try it out so I bought some ginger tea and made a cup, but when I took the first sip sure enough I felt a burning sensation in my mouth and I didn't want to swallow it because I thought it would wreak havoc on my stomach. Can someone please tell me how it could help the stomach if it burns? Has anyone tried it? I would appreciate any info on it. Thanks.---Tina


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Tina,I actually drank straight gingerroot juice. It was awful!!!! But....it did seem to help and did not make my IBS-D any worse. It burnt going down and the taste was absolutely nasty. I started taking Lotronex so I stopped drinking it and then after the Lotronex, I couldn't bring myself to drink it again. I only drank about two tablespoons of the juice first thing in the morning but that was enough.If you have any questions about it, I'll try to help you out.


----------

